# Seasoning A Wineador



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

I recently joined the wineador owners club. I have a New Air 280 with 5 drawers & 1 shelf from Forrest. I have started the seasoning process trying to follow the Herf N Turf method as posted on here. I have a sponge with DW in each drawer and on the bottom. I am keeping notes & recording the RH every 12 hours. 

Since it apparently can take weeks, if not months, for all of this cedar to stop being thirsty...when is the best time to introduce the beads? How long should the sponges need to stay in there?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I recently joined the wineador owners club. I have a New Air 280 with 5 drawers & 1 shelf from Forrest. I have started the seasoning process trying to follow the Herf N Turf method as posted on here. I have a sponge with DW in each drawer and on the bottom. I am keeping notes & recording the RH every 12 hours.
> 
> Since it apparently can take weeks, if not months, for all of this cedar to stop being thirsty...when is the best time to introduce the beads? How long should the sponges need to stay in there?


I believe the beads should be added after the wood has soaked up its share. If you put in beads too soon, the air will stay at 65% which will make the wood take FOREVER to get to 65% (I believe). Instead I think you want air to be around 70% for a while (not sure really) until the wood is getting to 65% at it's innermost portions.

There's probably someone a lot more knowledgeable that will answer this though, so I'll stop there


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I believe the beads should be added after the wood has soaked up its share. If you put in beads too soon, the air will stay at 65% which will make the wood take FOREVER to get to 65% (I believe). Instead I think you want air to be around 70% for a while (not sure really) until the wood is getting to 65% at it's innermost portions.
> 
> There's probably someone a lot more knowledgeable that will answer this though, so I'll stop there


that's what I am wondering...how do you know when the wood "has soaked up its share"? I fear that I am over-hydrating the cedar...if that's possible


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

ProjectSunfire said:


> that's what I am wondering...how do you know when the wood "has soaked up its share"? I fear that I am over-hydrating the cedar...if that's possible


Well, if it does become "over-hydrated", I'd assumed it would lose that excess humidity fairly quickly once you have media in there that stabilizes at your preferred RH.
Assume is my key word, again. There's really no way to tell, from what I know, as you can't measure humidity within the wood. I believe the idea is to go over where you want, and then let it settle back down to desired, as it will always be losing humidity (the wood), until it equalizes with the media. Then you add cigars, which will then equalize to the wood & media, as both will act as buffers.

Again, this is all "made up in my head science", which has varying results regarding accuracy to the real world.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Again, this is all "made up in my head science", which has varying results regarding accuracy to the real world.


Philly-Science :beerchug:


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

I haven't added drawers/shelves into my wine cooler, so I can't be taken as exactly knowing the seasoning process for them.. In my personal opinion, it's excess for an air tight environment where the beads themselves will give all of the humidity control you need. That being said, I use my wine cooler for storage..not for looks. Plastic containers that can be easily labeled and take up far less space are all I need to hold my cigars. It also provides for a lot less having to fuss over seasoning to begin with. No one else sees it, so it doesn't have to be pretty inside. I'm happy as long as the cigars smoke and taste great. :dude:

However, you have to look at the quantity of wood. In the shelves and drawers, which except for the faces of the drawers should entirely be made of cedar..You've got a lot more wood than in even a great quality desktop humidor. The thicker the wood, the longer it will take to season it completely. Not sure the thickness of the cedar used, but I'm guessing 1/4 inch or so.

Spreading the water out for even distribution was good, but give it plenty of time to drink. I doubt with the thickness you're currently over hydrating, but how long have you been doing the seasoning process? If it were me I'd give it a week and then start testing the RH without beads. Getting it to read a steady 73-75% over the course of a couple of days without the beads or sponges to alter the humidity in the air should tell you that you're holding steady with only the shelves in. Then the dry beads will lower it to your desired level and should hold it there.

Getting it dialed in can take a while. But give it the time it deserves so that it'll cause no problems..Don't be in a huge hurry to fill it.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Drez_'s avatar has glasses, so I would definitely trust what he is saying, according to my Philly-Science analysis.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Wipe it down. I know we are always told not to while seasoning, but the danger of losing the seal is non-existent in a wineador. If the wood warps an 1/8th of an inch or less, it really doesn't matter. Or, put a few shallow bowls with DW in there for about a week. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Why does everyone want to automatically add water to the wood? Why do you think the cedar is "thirsty" ? It is possible, since you live in Florida (RH is 89% currently), that the wood is in range right now. Who knows where it's at? Cedar is NOT an inherently dry wood. It will acclimate to the moisture level in the surrounding air. It doesn't always require seasoning.

DON'T wipe it down. It's the worst thing for the wood and will raise the grain.

I live in Orlando and the RH being *too high* is always the problem. The rh always creeps up. My best advice would be to load it up with cigars and then wait 3 days to see where it lands. Remember, it's better to er on the low side. It's very easy to bring the RH up slightly IF you need to. It's more difficult in Florida to get the RH back down. The dryness of Arizona would be a complete opposite set of recommendations.

I never seasoned my cedar drawers in my wineador. I just let them sit out for a day or so and loaded them up. It was just fine.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Gdaddy said:


> Why does everyone want to automatically add water to the wood? Why do you think the cedar is "thirsty" ? It is possible, since you live in Florida (RH is 89% currently), that the wood is in range right now. Who knows where it's at? Cedar is NOT an inherently dry wood. It will acclimate to the moisture level in the surrounding air. It doesn't always require seasoning.
> 
> DON'T wipe it down. It's the worst thing for the wood and will raise the grain.
> 
> ...


Ok I did not wipe it down. I filled it with cigars and am now seeing what happens. It was rock solid at 65/65 all day but just suddenly spiked up to 73% RH. I noticed condensation so I am hoping that is the reason for the jump. This project is going to wreak havoc with my OCD


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

ProjectSunfire said:


> Ok I did not wipe it down. I filled it with cigars and am now seeing what happens. It was rock solid at 65/65 all day but just suddenly spiked up to 73% RH. I noticed condensation so I am hoping that is the reason for the jump. This project is going to wreak havoc with my OCD


Relax. It will be fine in no time.

Do you still have the sponges in there? If so take them out. Remove anything that has moisture in it. Including wiping out any condensation.
What temperature do you have it set at? 66 degrees is good and no lower. Colder creates the condensation.

If after you've removed all moisture and rh is still up too high then the wood drawers need to be taken out and let them air out. Let's see what happens when you remove all wet items first.

What is the RH of the room it's in? Place your hygrometer in the room for 10 minutes.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

This is the reason I don't like the idea of automatically seasoning a humidor. Can you imagine how wet it would be if you did wipe it down with even more water? Yikes!


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> This is the reason I don't like the idea of automatically seasoning a humidor. Can you imagine how wet it would be if you did wipe it down with even more water? Yikes!


Good call, Gdaddy. Being a Californian, I have very different experience with seasoning. Good thing you are here to help a fellow Floridian out.


----------



## Gheldan (Mar 22, 2014)

Laynard said:


> Good call, Gdaddy. Being a Californian, I have very different experience with seasoning. Good thing you are here to help a fellow Floridian out.


I'll take a dry heat over a wet heat any day.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Yep. It's sub-tropical here most of the year too. Right now 90% humidity. In a few weeks it will hit 100 degrees and stay there for 6 months. :bawling:


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Gdaddy said:


> Relax. It will be fine in no time.
> 
> Do you still have the sponges in there? If so take them out. Remove anything that has moisture in it. Including wiping out any condensation.
> What temperature do you have it set at? 66 degrees is good and no lower. Colder creates the condensation.
> ...


I removed all of the sponges a few days ago. I wiped out the condensation. Temp is set at 66 degrees. RH in the room is about 67. And I can't really take the drawers out and let them air out because they are full of cigars lol


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

The room at 67 rh is far better than your humidor in the mid 70's. Personally I like to shoot for 63% rh. So,the question is...how to get there.

I would place the drawers with cigars out in the room. Don't be afraid, they'll be very happy there for the time being. Don't be in a rush. 67 rh is good for them to acclimate to. I leave mine out in the room for several days and it's no problem as the rh is near perfect.

Then.. prepare your beads getting them nice and dry with a hair drier. Then place the drawers and cigars back in the winedor. If you let them acclimate long enough they are now 67%. When you return the drawers to the winedor the dry beads will take even more moisture out of the air dropping your level even further.

Remember, it's better to err on the side of too low RH than it is to have too high rh. If the RH ends up a little low it's easy to SLIGHTLY raise it. No harm done. So don't fear low RH. The high rh will damage your sticks quickly and should be avoided.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I removed all of the sponges a few days ago. I wiped out the condensation. Temp is set at 66 degrees. RH in the room is about 67. And I can't really take the drawers out and let them air out because they are full of cigars lol


What beads do you have?


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Gdaddy said:


> What beads do you have?


2.5 lbs of heartfelt 65%


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

It's important to realize that if, from the beginning, had you taken the draws put in the cigars and done NO SEASONING you'd be much better off. Seasoning should only be advised in very dry climates.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Gdaddy said:


> It's important to realize that if, from the beginning, had you taken the draws put in the cigars and done NO SEASONING you'd be much better off. Seasoning should only be advised in very dry climates.


well that's the problem...everyone seems to have different advice. season a humidor but not all the cedar in these drawers. at least I will know for the next one haha

Ok I will let everything air out for awhile and try to dry out the beads. wouldn't it be the same to just turn the cooler off & leave the door open?


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

ProjectSunfire said:


> well that's the problem...everyone seems to have different advice. season a humidor but not all the cedar in these drawers. at least I will know for the next one haha
> 
> Ok I will let everything air out for awhile and try to dry out the beads. wouldn't it be the same to just turn the cooler off & leave the door open?


You could just leave the door open but you'd get faster evaporation if you take them out. Either way that's what you need to do and do it right away. Your cigars are not happy at that rh level.

Now you don't need to do anything but wait for the moisture to evaporate. You may need to dry out the beads with a hair drier. I'd leave them (draws) out for a day or two. We want them at your room level of 67%. The beads will need to be dry in order to pull down the rh an additional 2 or 3 points. But you'll be close right off the bat. It will take several days for the beads to bring it down.

Putting water directly on the silica beads is not good for them. It causes cracks and makes them less efficient. To raise the rh you will add ONE small damp sponge. To lower the rh you will use a hair drier. Don't ever spray them!


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Gdaddy said:


> You could just leave the door open but you'd get faster evaporation if you take them out. Either way that's what you need to do and do it right away. Your cigars are not happy at that rh level.
> 
> Now you don't need to do anything but wait for the moisture to evaporate. You may need to dry out the beads with a hair drier. I'd leave them (draws) out for a day or two. We want them at your room level of 67%. The beads will need to be dry in order to pull down the rh an additional 2 or 3 points. But you'll be close right off the bat. It will take several days for the beads to bring it down.
> 
> Putting water directly on the silica beads is not good for them. It causes cracks and makes them less efficient. To raise the rh you will add ONE small damp sponge. To lower the rh you will use a hair drier. Don't ever spray them!


interesting. everyone seems to like to spray the beads. I have always used an eye dropper. I noticed the batch of older beads I have are starting to crack slightly and there is bead dust in the bottom of the tray.

thank you for all your help. it is greatly appreciated eace:


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Silica beads DO NOT need to be 'activated' in any way. They are preset at a certain RH level and if you spray them you will change the RH to a higher level than what they were and damage them in the process. Just leave them alone.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

ProjectSunfire said:


> interesting. everyone seems to like to spray the beads. I have always used an eye dropper. I noticed the batch of older beads I have are starting to crack slightly and there is bead dust in the bottom of the tray.
> 
> thank you for all your help. it is greatly appreciated eace:


Silica beads do NOT like direct water. As you can see it makes them crack open and become less efficient. Never spray them. Only a damp sponge to raise the RH and let the silica absorb the moisture from the air or dry them with a hair drier.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

As a native Floridian, I enjoy the humidity.

Before ever trying to "season" a humidor, you should know here the RH is. Like others have said, the wood may be above your ideal or desired RH. Once you determine where your wood is will determine what needs done.

I have an old leaky humidor that if left outside for a couple of days will settle at just a point or two above 70%, but it looks good.. For the most part, in all my storage, using a combo of 65% Boveda and either 65%HF or kitty litter, I usually have to dry the beads/litter a couple/three times a year.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Gdaddy said:


> Silica beads DO NOT need to be 'activated' in any way. They are preset at a certain RH level and if you spray them you will change the RH to a higher level than what they were and damage them in the process. Just leave them alone.


that is very interesting since even HF's site says his preferred method is to spray them!


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

ProjectSunfire said:


> that is very interesting since even HF's site says his preferred method is to spray them!


I prefer to listen to what the manufactures say and witness first hand the detrimental effects of direct water. You see that dust and the silica cracking into pieces? You see what it's doing first hand. They are cracking and splitting from the direct water. It is NOT recommended. Why would you spray them when a damp sponge does the same thing and does the job safely? Makes NO sense to spray them.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I believe Gdaddy knows exactly what he's talking about in thread- spot on.

Sorry for my initial advice, as I also made the mistake of assuming that your room's humidity was lower than what you were trying to keep your cigars at. It is correct that if you wanted your drawers at 65%, and your room is 67%, you needed no sponges, no wetting, only to open the door. Then adding cigars & beads you likely would have been okay or a little high. 

He's also correct that at this point, you need to dry your beads more so they can continue to absorb excess humidity. He' also correct about the beads cracking. I use the dropper method as well, but my beads do eventually crack and leave dust. Switching to sponge sounds like a good idea.


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

I threw my shelves in the wineador and left them for 2 days with the door closed and the fan on to see where the shelves were humidity wise. The wineador was reading around 56 humidity and then put the kitty litter back in and kept laying the water to the KL until it stabilized. I should be able to get sticks in there pretty soon, but the ziploc bags are doing the job just fine so no rush. I can't comment on beads or most of the talk in this thread, but be patient buddy. It will work out and be worth the wait.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Update...after letting everything air out for awhile and taking a hairdryer to all the beads I am holding 68 degrees & 65% RH. Only problem now is I still have over 200 sticks that won't fit...so I guess I need to start another one of these :crazy:


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

ProjectSunfire said:


> Update...after letting everything air out for awhile and taking a hairdryer to all the beads I am holding 68 degrees & 65% RH. Only problem now is I still have over 200 sticks that won't fit...so I guess I need to start another one of these :crazy:


At least now you know what NOT to do.

One more bit of advice. In Florida with the high humidity I find my RH always creeps higher. Every so often I take my beads out and dry them out again and replace them to pull the RH back down. They can never be too dry.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Gdaddy said:


> At least now you know what NOT to do.
> 
> One more bit of advice. In Florida with the high humidity I find my RH always creeps higher. Every so often I take my beads out and dry them out again and replace them to pull the RH back down. They can never be too dry.


I'm realizing that lower is better. Makes me wish I didn't buy all of the 65% beads


----------



## EKoog82 (Apr 22, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> Update...after letting everything air out for awhile and taking a hairdryer to all the beads I am holding 68 degrees & 65% RH. Only problem now is I still have over 200 sticks that won't fit...so I guess I need to start another one of these :crazy:


I have plenty of room in my wineador if you want to send them to me, I will gladly store them and not smoke a one. :lie:


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I'm realizing that lower is better. Makes me wish I didn't buy all of the 65% beads


Your 65% beads are just fine.

Simply recondition them to a lower RH by removing moisture from them either by hair dryer or if you're courageous, use the microwave. I take a cereal bowl sized amount and zap them on high for 60 seconds then stir with a spoon. You'll see steam into the air. Stir the beads well until you see no more steam. Let cool and return to humidor. Repeat until desired RH is achieved. This method is fast and easy.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

EKoog82 said:


> I have plenty of room in my wineador if you want to send them to me, I will gladly store them and not smoke a one. :lie:


sure just give me your address and I will need a sufficient cash deposit as collateral



Gdaddy said:


> Your 65% beads are just fine.
> 
> Simply recondition them to a lower RH by removing moisture from them either by hair dryer or if you're courageous, use the microwave. I take a cereal bowl sized amount and zap them on high for 60 seconds then stir with a spoon. You'll see steam into the air. Stir the beads well until you see no more steam. Let cool and return to humidor. Repeat until desired RH is achieved. This method is fast and easy.


It is rock solid at 65 now so I think I will not press my luck and leave it alone. When it starts to get nasty hot & humid in another month I will probably have to start experimenting with your method to lower it.


----------

